# Umsetzung



## nourdine (3 September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte ein Befehl (stopre) von NC auf ST (Struktiert Text) umsetzen, aber ich weisse nicht wie das geht,
Hier noch mal das Teil von Programm:

G0 ;(Fahre mit Maximale Geschwindigkeit )
stopre ;(Stop Prozessor)
M114 ; (Start die Messung )
G4F0.5 ;(Wartezeit von 0.5 s)


----------



## HaDi (3 September 2008)

Das könnte etwas schwierig werden. Die Befehle, die du übersetzen willst gehören in ein NC-Programm einer Sinumerik 810D/840D. ST benutzt man, meines Wissens, um eine SPS zu programmieren, das passt irgendwie nicht so richtig zusammen. Was ist denn Sinn und Zweck dieses Unterfangens ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## nourdine (3 September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Der Zweck ist : Die Umsetzung ein Programm von Kamera Vermessung, entweder in sps oder ST 

Hier ist das Programm von NC


----------



## HaDi (3 September 2008)

Nun ja, in diesem Programm werden allerlei Rechnereien veranstaltet, die man sicherlich auch in einer SPS machen kann, aber es werden auch 3 Achsen bewegt. Hast du denn eine SPS, die 3 Achsen verfahren kann und wenn ja, was ist das für eine Hardware?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## nourdine (3 September 2008)

Hallo HaDi, 

ja habe ich, und die 3 Achsen fahren einwandfrei (CPU 315-2PN/DP) und 

hier findest du der HDW als PDF


----------



## HaDi (4 September 2008)

Hast du denn das Original als Projekt vorliegen ? Da könnte man ja Einiges übernehmen, z.B. die Kommunikation mit der Kamera.
Wenn ich das Programm richtig verstehe, werden 2 verschiedene Positionen angefahren und jeweils mit M112 und M114 eine Messung angestoßen, das Ergebnis wird offenbar in die Parameter R600-R603 übertragen. Im SPS-Programm müsste dann die Abfrage auf M112 und M114 zu finden sein, außerdem muss da die Übertragung der Messwerte zur NC gemacht werden (vermutlich mit FB3).
Auf deiner neuen Hardware würde ich versuchen, das als Schrittkette auszuführen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## nourdine (4 September 2008)

Hallo HaDi,
ja, Ich habe einfach das Original (mit Sinumerik) genommen.
Die Kamera überprüft die Lage des durch Vakuum gehaltenen Substrats. Mit diese Kamera wird vor dem Starten des Schneidvorganges der Bearbeitungstisch (C-Achse) in seiner Drehlage korrigiert (Alignment System). Dazu muss ein Produkt Messpunkte aufweisen, Z.B. einfache Kreuze. Die Drehlage des Tisches wird nun so korrigiert das die beiden Kreuze beim Verfahren in X-Richtung exakt in einer Linie liegen.Wenn die Messung startet (M114 =M112 haben selber Funktion) sendet die Kamera ein signal zum Ausgang A88.0


----------



## HaDi (4 September 2008)

Also, ich muss ja sagen, dass ich die Sinumeriklösung deutlich eleganter finde. Wenn Achsen verfahren werden, muss i.d.R. auch mal eine Position korrigiert werden oder ein Vorschub angepasst werden. Deine Hardware müsste m.E. wenigstens um eine Visualisierung ergänzt werden.
So, zum Thema:
Du brauchst erstmal eine Funktion, die dir die Achsen auf eine gewünschte Position fahren kann. Die Ansteuerung der Kamera scheint ja über den A88.0 zu erfolgen, jetzt gilt es noch herauszufinden, wohin die Kamera ihre Ergebnisse zurückliefert. Wenn das geklärt ist, kannst du doch diese Funktionen in entsprechender Reihenfolge aufrufen und die Kamerawerte verrechnen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## nourdine (4 September 2008)

Hallo HaDi, 

Die Bilder von Kamera werden von einem NeuroCheck-Software bearbeitet


----------



## HaDi (4 September 2008)

Dann muss es eine Verbindung von NeuroCheck zur Sinumerik geben. Das Unterprogramm kann ja nur funktionieren, wenn in R600-R603 Werte eingetragen werden und diese Werte berechnet die NeuroCheck-Software anhand der Bilder.
Du brauchst sie jetzt in deiner SPS.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## nourdine (4 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Die Verbindung zum Neurocheck habe ich auch gemacht, die Funktioniert einwandfrei, was ich ich jetzt nicht umsetzen kann, oder wo ich jetzt Problem habe, ist Hier bei diese Programm von NC, deswegen brauche ich eure Hilfe , wenn das geht.
Vielen Danke


----------



## HaDi (4 September 2008)

Zum Verständnis dieses Programms hilft die Programmieranleitung der 840D.
Was genau verstehst du nicht an dem Programm ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## nourdine (4 September 2008)

Das Programm von NC habe ich gut verstanden, aber wie ich das in S7 oder ST umsetzen kann , das weisse ich nicht, weil mein kenntnis in S7 und St sehr gering ist, und diese TEIL VON NC ist die Schwerpunkt von meiner Diplomarbeit


----------



## HaDi (4 September 2008)

Such mal hier im Forum nach "Schrittkette", da wirst du reichlich mit Infos versorgt, wie man sowas in Step7 programmiert.
Das NC-Programm ist, im Grunde genommen, auch eine Schrittkette. Es wird ein Schritt/Satz nach dem anderen abgearbeitet, erst wenn ein Schritt beendet ist, wird der nächste ausgeführt. Bei der NC sorgt das System für die schritt-/satzweise Abarbeitung, in der SPS musst du das machen. Wenn dieses Gerüst steht, musst du die Schritte mit Leben füllen, d.h. die Achsen positionieren, Berechnungen durchführen, die Kamera antriggern usw. Ein Schritt besteht immer aus einer Befehlsausgabe (das, was in diesem Schritt passieren soll) und einer Weiterschaltbedingung (die Abfrage, ob die mit der Befehlsausgabe angestoßene Funktion ausgeführt wurde).

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## HaDi (5 September 2008)

nourdine schrieb:


> Das Programm von NC habe ich gut verstanden, aber wie ich das in S7 oder ST umsetzen kann , das weisse ich nicht, weil mein kenntnis in S7 und St sehr gering ist, und diese TEIL VON NC ist die Schwerpunkt von meiner Diplomarbeit



Um deine Step7-Kenntnisse zu verbessern, lohnt es, neben dem Stöbern hier im Forum, auch mal http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm in die Siemens-Ausbildungsunterlagen reinzuschauen.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## bike (7 September 2008)

nourdine schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte ein Befehl (stopre) von NC auf ST (Struktiert Text) umsetzen, aber



Du brauchst stopre um das NC Programm anzuhalten, dass es beim weiterlesen mit lookahead nicht mit falschen Werten rechnet und ggF falsch bzw weiterfährt.
Wenn du in der PLC rechnest brauchst du das nicht, da du ja die Fahrbefehle und Parameter erst schickst wenn du gerechnet hast. 
Ausserdem bewirkt der Aufruf einer M-Funktion ebenfalls ein stopre.
Du kannst also durch eine M-Funktion die du dann eben in der PLC quittieren musst, ebenfalls dein NC-Programm anhalten. 


bike


----------

